

Ask HN: Who's building prototypes/ iOS apps for a flat rate? - jiganti

I've seen a few posts from developers offering to build someone's prototype for a flat rate in the past month or two. Specifically I remember an apparently reputable hacker offer to do so for $5000 with the intention of helping someone with no technical skills create a functional product that can be shown to investors/etc and improved on from there. Are there more of you out there? Right now I have a geolocation iPhone app idea that I'd like to pay to have built. I live in San Francisco and am willing to work with someone from the area. Please reply here or email me if you're interested- Thanks!
======
davidedicillo
What about out of area?

~~~
jiganti
I had a bad experience working with someone out of area (if you check my
posting history here, you'll be able to find more information on the issue)
and so I would greatly prefer working with someone in the bay area in order to
meet in person. However, I suppose someone with great references/other forms
of credibility could be considered.

~~~
kls
I would say bad experience know no boundaries, I have heard horror stories
from people who contracted the firm across the hall. It is dependent on the
developers, not their location. IF you don't find someone local let me know, I
am booked solid right now, but I can refer you to a good developer who could
get you into a prototype for that range of investment. My email is in my
profile.

